# Need some direction



## Blake1992 (May 28, 2017)

Long story short i'm a Dayton resident but recently started grad school at UC. Was hoping to get some insight as to some possible locations to bank fish the Ohio that are proximal to campus. Not looking for any honey holes obviously, just hoping for some locations that are accessible and has a spot to park that is relatively safe. TIA


----------



## Farmhand (Jul 11, 2011)

Find the closest lock and dam and fish below it


----------



## Gottagofishn (Nov 18, 2009)

As mentioned above, Locks, and dams.... Confluences can be great as well.
Good Luck!


----------



## fishintechnician (Jul 20, 2007)

don't be afraid to try the Kentucky side as well, Ohio license is valid on Kentucky side for the river but not tributaries. have to follow Kentucky regulations


----------



## Dolla5!3 (Jan 13, 2017)

i have some spots id talk u to bro they are all public property so i have no problem showing u.... i may be going tonight also depends on when its cool down


----------



## Blake1992 (May 28, 2017)

Dolla5!3 said:


> i have some spots id talk u to bro they are all public property so i have no problem showing u.... i may be going tonight also depends on when its cool down


Havent been on much but im probably going to head down there today or tomorrow! PM if youd like


----------



## nlcatfish (Mar 21, 2005)

The Serptine wall down by the Public landing it cost $5 to park your car there unless there a specil even the it goes up to $10. The KY side over by Newport at the mouth of the licking river free parking. Schmidt's boat ramp a couple miles east of down town. decent access to the bank.
http://cincinnaticatfishing.com


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

What are you trying to target? Catfish? Wipers? Bass? etc...


----------



## Blake1992 (May 28, 2017)

fishdealer04 said:


> What are you trying to target? Catfish? Wipers? Bass? etc...


Mostly Cats but would like to do some bass/wiper fishing as well. Used to fishing in the GMR so i know ill have to bring some heavier tackle and reline some poles.


----------

